# really, really upset



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

I'm sorry I probably shouldn't post about this and it might be closed but I am just really disturbed and upset about something that happened in dog chat. I don't know how anyone could do a thing like that. Im really sad and hurting about a story that isn't real. Now I'm in that headspace where I feel I just don't want to live in a world like this.it will probably pass quite quickly and I'll be ok again but just really needed to try and express how I feel I don't know, lots of other people mustn't very upset too.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

It's awful, but sadly these sorts of things happen on the internet. I'm not sure why.

There was one in Cat Chat last year where someone posted about all their cats being poisoned by lilies - a couple died and the others were very poorly in hospital. It was realistic and lots were taken in - whole thing turned out to be a hoax.

Please try not to let it get to you. It's normal to be horrified but don't let it take over your thoughts.

Remind yourself that the vast, vast majority of people on here are genuine and care as much as you do. It's not all bad out there. There is so much good.


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> It's awful, but sadly these sorts of things happen on the internet. I'm not sure why.
> 
> There was one in Cat Chat last year where someone posted about all their cats being poisoned by lilies - a couple died and the others were very poorly in hospital. It was realistic and lots were taken in - whole thing turned out to be a hoax.
> 
> ...


Thank you. Perspective definitely helps


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

KatieandOliver said:


> I'm sorry I probably shouldn't post about this and it might be closed but I am just really disturbed and upset about something that happened in dog chat. I don't know how anyone could do a thing like that. Im really sad and hurting about a story that isn't real. Now I'm in that headspace where I feel I just don't want to live in a world like this.it will probably pass quite quickly and I'll be ok again but just really needed to try and express how I feel I don't know, lots of other people mustn't very upset too.


I know its vile and very cruel, these people don't think of the effect their lies might have on innocent people who even though its forumland and strangers do feel involved with the people or more likely their pets. We had a spate of trolls last year - a couple got banned and then kept coming back pretending to be other people and targeting some of the members they had fallen out with. Try not to let it shake your confidence in genuine people as can be seen by that thread there a lot of kind and caring people who were taken in by it and are now feeling shattered. Big hugs and a funny face from Indie.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

KatieandOliver said:


> I'm sorry I probably shouldn't post about this and it might be closed but I am just really disturbed and upset about something that happened in dog chat. I don't know how anyone could do a thing like that. Im really sad and hurting about a story that isn't real. Now I'm in that headspace where I feel I just don't want to live in a world like this.it will probably pass quite quickly and I'll be ok again but just really needed to try and express how I feel I don't know, lots of other people mustn't very upset too.


I only 'liked' your post because I have been struggling the same with the incident today. I have not been able to stop thinking about that poor puppy and was sitting in at work with tears running my face and to find out that this **** is lying is just.....I can't..there are no words.
Thanks for this thread, because I was tempted to do one also, so I could let me hurt and anger out.

Poor @Doggiedelight had a nightmare based on this last night too ffs.

I don't understand why and how there are people this sick and twisted in the world 

On the upside though, a beautiful puppy didn't die


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

I recall several trolls really having a whole forum on once. It was a baby world forum. They faked a whole pregnancy that ended up with a v premature baby who died. They faked the funeral everything. 
Then got pregnant again. Same story. Until some poor mother found her dead babies photos being used by this troll. 

It upset us for months. Some of us donated for the child's funeral. Some of us chatted long into the early hours with her on MSN. 
It was all a huge fake lie. 

Even know 12 years on it still sickens me. I now rarely get involved online. I'm always wary. 


But this little dog hasn't died. Just some person with a stick sense of humour. Do t feel ashamed for feeling hurt. Xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2016)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> these people don't think of the effect their lies might have on innocent people


Unfortunately I think for some of these trolls that is exactly the appeal, emotional vampirism of a sort... Feeding off the raw emotions of others  Like I said, it's gross, makes me feel like I need a shower.

@KatieandOliver I really feel bad because I got the feeling right away that the post was fishy, but didn't say anything but I really should have for the sake of people like you and others who are really affected by this sort of thing 

Hugs to you, and do remember the vast majority of people really are good!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I have been struggling with this today too. 

I've been trying to get on as normal but been crying, feeling very sick and horrified and, and............ we need to try and forget about this evil so-and-so as hard as it is. 

*hugs* to everyone who has been distressed by this.


----------



## Laney_Lemons (Mar 23, 2016)

I have just read what yous are talking about....

What a story to just make up!? !? 

why would anyone do this , If he actually has a pup i really pray nothing now happens to it as i do believe in Karma ... 

people who act go through a traumatic experience like this really are utterly traumatized and he thinks its funny to make this up...

A man was speaking to my sister one day and talked about how his Bichon Frise neck was basically ripped open by 3-4 greyhounds, the man only spoke of this as his wife got a new lhasa Apso and cant bond with it, even after a few years he just cant get over the trauma he witnessed, and then this man just makes a whole big story up to what get sympathy?! weird....


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I am truly sorry that anyone has been upset by this vile story. It certainly isn't the first of its kind and I doubt it will be the last but the vast majority of members here are genuine and many, like you, have been taken in and then sickened to learn it was a lie


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

And I so wanted to blow the whistle on Saturday 27th August.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

I saw this post, and found the thread you was posting about, what a horrible person making up that sad story and then it ended up being a hoax. I am speechless at how someone can make a story up like this to seek attention and even go to the lengths of providing fake photos that have been stolen from other websites. This story had me feeling sorry for the poor dog and person involved until it was found to be a hoax from another of member, this then changed my thoughts from great sadness to anger.


----------



## Karen_M (Jun 21, 2016)

KatieandOliver said:


> I'm sorry I probably shouldn't post about this and it might be closed but I am just really disturbed and upset about something that happened in dog chat. I don't know how anyone could do a thing like that. Im really sad and hurting about a story that isn't real. Now I'm in that headspace where I feel I just don't want to live in a world like this.it will probably pass quite quickly and I'll be ok again but just really needed to try and express how I feel I don't know, lots of other people mustn't very upset too.


This world is full of horrible, cruel people with empty lives that live in an absolute fantasy land and get their kicks out of upsetting people.

The thread in question does show that there are good, caring people out there and on this forum and you are one of those people.
I hope you can take some comfort from the fact that no pup has been harmed in the end and that you might feel better having discussed your feelings 

Barclay and I send you a hug.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Zaros said:


> And I so wanted to blow the whistle on Saturday 27th August.


Was it the tattoo photos?


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I know its vile and very cruel, these people don't think of the effect their lies might have on innocent people who even though its forumland and strangers do feel involved with the people or more likely their pets. We had a spate of trolls last year - a couple got banned and then kept coming back pretending to be other people and targeting some of the members they had fallen out with. Try not to let it shake your confidence in genuine people as can be seen by that thread there a lot of kind and caring people who were taken in by it and are now feeling shattered. Big hugs and a funny face from Indie.


Thank you (and Indie, I love her face) you are right there are lots of wonderful people here, I have been shown that many times over 



Muttly said:


> I only 'liked' your post because I have been struggling the same with the incident today. I have not been able to stop thinking about that poor puppy and was sitting in at work with tears running my face and to find out that this **** is lying is just.....I can't..there are no words.
> Thanks for this thread, because I was tempted to do one also, so I could let me hurt and anger out.
> 
> Poor @Doggiedelight had a nightmare based on this last night too ffs.
> ...


I'm glad and also not glad I'm not the only one feeling like this. It is a huge relief the puppy didn't die. I was in tears too  sorry you were sad as well (((hugs)))



sarybeagle said:


> I recall several trolls really having a whole forum on once. It was a baby world forum. They faked a whole pregnancy that ended up with a v premature baby who died. They faked the funeral everything.
> Then got pregnant again. Same story. Until some poor mother found her dead babies photos being used by this troll.
> 
> It upset us for months. Some of us donated for the child's funeral. Some of us chatted long into the early hours with her on MSN.
> ...


That is hideous! I'm so sorry You were caught up in something like that. I don't know why people do it it's so hurtful. I've witnessed lies and fakes before but never one that involved death, which is something that I find extremely upsetting.



ouesi said:


> Unfortunately I think for some of these trolls that is exactly the appeal, emotional vampirism of a sort... Feeding off the raw emotions of others  Like I said, it's gross, makes me feel like I need a shower.
> 
> @KatieandOliver I really feel bad because I got the feeling right away that the post was fishy, but didn't say anything but I really should have for the sake of people like you and others who are really affected by this sort of thing
> 
> Hugs to you, and do remember the vast majority of people really are good!


Thank you, don't feel bad, if it was just an idea and you didn't have any proof you would probably have been attacked by others who still thought it was true and no doubt the poster would have milked even more out of us.



Animallover26 said:


> I have been struggling with this today too.
> 
> I've been trying to get on as normal but been crying, feeling very sick and horrified and, and............ we need to try and forget about this evil so-and-so as hard as it is.
> 
> *hugs* to everyone who has been distressed by this.


((Hugs)) to you too, I have been the same, but you are right we must forget and move on and think about all the lovely PF members we know.



Elaine2016 said:


> I have just read what yous are talking about....
> 
> What a story to just make up!? !?
> 
> ...


That's terrible  it's so shocking and horrible. I don't know or understand why or how someone could do it either.



lymorelynn said:


> I am truly sorry that anyone has been upset by this vile story. It certainly isn't the first of its kind and I doubt it will be the last but the vast majority of members here are genuine and many, like you, have been taken in and then sickened to learn it was a lie


Thank you Lynn. Yes most people here are genuine and lovely and I must remember that.


----------



## Laney_Lemons (Mar 23, 2016)

He seems to be from northern Ireland too  gives us all a bad name


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

Karen_M said:


> This world is full of horrible, cruel people with empty lives that live in an absolute fantasy land and get their kicks out of upsetting people.
> 
> The thread in question does show that there are good, caring people out there and on this forum and you are one of those people.
> I hope you can take some comfort from the fact that no pup has been harmed in the end and that you might feel better having discussed your feelings
> ...


Thank you and thank Barclay for the hug. I do feel better thank you


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Was it the tattoo photos?


It was RPH. My close circle of friends back in England, many of whom are heavily Tattooed fanatics are familiar with the wearer of the Tattoo submitted.

He does not live in Ireland.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

The other thing this does is make as all more suspicious and wary when answering emotional threads from new members, I know sometimes it can come across like some of us give people a grilling asking lots of questions and not necessarily sounding supportive straight away but sometimes its with good reason.


----------



## marasmum (Jun 12, 2013)

Sigh, I don't understand some people, I really don't.

However, I look at the out-pouring of support for the hoaxer, showing that even in a virtual world, folks come out and actually care. So, for me, i see the evidence of good, and pity the individual who felt the need to draw attention to themselves in such a cruel way.

I hope that makes sense?

Take care x


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> The other thing this does is make as all more suspicious and wary when answering emotional threads from new members, I know sometimes it can come across like some of us give people a grilling asking lots of questions and not necessarily sounding supportive straight away but sometimes its with good reason.


The thread in question has made me understand why some are so suspicious, I've found myself questioning quite ordinary things I've seen on here today


----------



## Karen_M (Jun 21, 2016)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> The other thing this does is make as all more suspicious and wary when answering emotional threads from new members, I know sometimes it can come across like some of us give people a grilling asking lots of questions and not necessarily sounding supportive straight away but sometimes its with good reason.


I agree with this, I'm relatively new here and I don't tend to post a lot but I do lurk and read through most things and see nothing wrong with questioning someone if they've posted something exceptionally emotional or controversial. Someone with nothing to hide and that is genuinely looking for advice or support would be more than willing to answer questions and it would save all this heartache.

I really am sickened that someone has went to such excessive lengths to create such a horrible fantasy. The mind boggles...


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

It's the pup I feel sorry for. 

In some ways I hope he made that up, too. 


J


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

I'd like to see an explanation from him as it doesn't make much sense at all to me to go to that much effort to troll. It doesn't add up....


----------



## Karen_M (Jun 21, 2016)

labradrk said:


> I'd like to see an explanation from him as it doesn't make much sense at all to me to go to that much effort to troll. It doesn't add up....


As would I but I've a feeling we won't get an explanation


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Jamesgoeswalkies said:


> It's the pup I feel sorry for.
> 
> In some ways I hope he made that up, too.
> 
> J


My first thought was that if the pup actually did exist then it possibly met its demise in some other way or was rehomed and this was some sick cover up?


----------



## Laney_Lemons (Mar 23, 2016)

more lies saying he lives in cookstown


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Karen_M said:


> As would I but I've a feeling we won't get an explanation


You never know in forum land, it is a very strange place (clearly).


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

As Ned cant give you a proper hug, he'll inhale the cat in your honour instead:

DSC_0245 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


----------



## Karen_M (Jun 21, 2016)

labradrk said:


> You never know in forum land, it is a very strange place (clearly).


This is also very true...


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I hate that people do this and they seem to use a scenario that really gets people deep down and plays on their fears, and they feed of the heartfelt good wishes of other posters, I felt it was fishy but didn't like to say, and the way the posted and worded things seemed familiar in a way but I can't think how or why.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

labradrk said:


> My first thought was that if the pup actually did exist then it possibly met its demise in some other way or was rehomed and this was some sick cover up?


Please let's not go down this route 
I am assuming and hoping that he doesn't even have a pup.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Warning signs were already there IMO from previous threads and hence my lack of commenting on the thread.

I'd like to say I'm surprised, but I'm not. Trolls tend to use highly emotive and controversial subjects to goad forum members into reactions. This one however was more dramatic and deranged than others admittedly


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

labradrk said:


> My first thought was that if the pup actually did exist then it possibly met its demise in some other way or was rehomed and this was some sick cover up?


I think and am very much hoping that since he only had limited photos from Gumtree, of a puppy, he couldn't really continue to post about 'Archie' because he would never get any older. Hopefully he never had the dog in the first place.



Nonnie said:


> As Ned cant give you a proper hug, he'll inhale the cat in your honour instead:
> 
> DSC_0245 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


Thank you Ned you made me smile  and thank you Nonnie. You were very clever ratting him out.



Muttly said:


> Please let's not go down this route
> I am assuming and hoping that he doesn't even have a pup.


I doubt he did have the pup at all.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Muttly says...

Cheer up PF hoomans, have a ball..


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I think the whole thing was made up from the start, I think they may well have trolled here previously possibly but to be a _*good troll *_you need to get accepted into the group too get the full and proper effect of duping everyone, but I wholeheartedly believe nothing he posted was true.


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

Dogloverlou said:


> Warning signs were already there IMO from previous threads and hence my lack of commenting on the thread.
> 
> I'd like to say I'm surprised, but I'm not. Trolls tend to use highly emotive and controversial subjects to goad forum members into reactions. This one however was more dramatic and deranged than others admittedly


What warning signs did you spot? I didn't immediately take to the member, but I think just from the way he wrote things it was difficult for me to read, i never would have noticed anything suspicious about him.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Don't take it to heart @KatieandOliver, these people are thankfully in a minority.

I can understand how upsetting it is even though I've got the hide of a rhino, I was really distressed when I saw his thread when I logged on this morning.



labradrk said:


> I'd like to see an explanation from him as it doesn't make much sense at all to me to go to that much effort to troll. It doesn't add up....


I think it was because he locked horns with a few members early on & it was some petulant form of revenge on his part, I can't even remember why now but I remember him being quite quarrelsom & then doing a 'flounce' thread, as some seem to do even though they have every intention of remaining on the forum.

He also seemed to 'like' a lot of contentious posts from certain members who enjoy arguing on here.


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

Muttly said:


> Muttly says...
> 
> Cheer up PF hoomans, have a ball..
> View attachment 282181


Oh Muttly you are so cute  can't help but smile at you and Ned and Barclay


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

To add, it's also really sad that posts like that only add to the paranoia surrounding walking your dog and dog attacks. No doubt there was people out there last night/today genuinely concerned about their own dogs safety and how things like this can happen so suddenly. Horrible thing to do and especially insulting and heartbreaking for those who have experienced serious dog attacks


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

simplysardonic said:


> Don't take it to heart @KatieandOliver
> I think it was because he locked horns with a few members early on & it was some petulant form of revenge on his part, I can't even remember why now but I remember him being quite quarrelsom & then doing a 'flounce' thread, as some seem to do even though they have every intention of remaining on the forum.
> 
> He also seemed to 'like' a lot of contentious posts from certain members who enjoy arguing on here.


Yep, it was only a few days ago he was claiming we was all 'perfect' know it all's and taking the piss basically


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

I missed this! I was so genuinely upset for the puppy...and it was a hoax? I hope his nads get chewed off by a rampaging rabid animal.

I hope you're feeling better, Katie, and anyone else who this affected. Sending you all hugs, and let's see if Sara or Fidget have anything comforting to add...

Well, Fidget will only roll over and show you his boy bits, so no real use there









And Sara is running for some belly rubs, after she's put her tongue away!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

KatieandOliver said:


> What warning signs did you spot? I didn't immediately take to the member, but I think just from the way he wrote things it was difficult for me to read, i never would have noticed anything suspicious about him.


Just basically what @simplysardonic just posted. He just seemed a bit argumentative and out to disagree with certain things said etc.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Who? What? Where?  *runs to Dog Chat*


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## Karen_M (Jun 21, 2016)

KatieandOliver said:


> Oh Muttly you are so cute  can't help but smile at you and Ned and Barclay


I'm glad you're feeling a bit better Katie, anytime you need cheered up feel free to give me a shout for a Barclay picture because he cheers me every day!

Hope Oliver is looking after you too


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Hanwombat said:


> Who? What? Where?  *runs to Dog Chat*


It the 'Heart broken' thread in DC


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

Sorry you're so sad, here, you can share my toys. Not the duck though, NEVER THE DUCK. FurFace x


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Oh I've just seen  People make me sick ! Big hugs to you. There are plenty of things that happen in the world that make me not want to be on his planet anymore, but its people like you, me and plenty of other people who try to do the good over the bad.


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

thank you everyone the doggies are really cheering me up. Here is Oliver practising yoga


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Go on then have a daft Indie face



I wonder how many people have given Staffies a wide berth thanks to that thread too


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

Hugs to everyone who was upset by 'that' thread or who had bad memories raised because of it. To put so much effort into the deception and to get a kick out of hurting so many people you don't even know and who have never done you any harm but offered help instead...to do all that, you must have a very sick mind and be in desperate need of help.

On the bright side, if the story is made up, then the puppy didn't die and another dog isn't going to be pts for dog-killing. And it's heart-warming to see how many people are genuinely caring and concerned.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2016)

Zaros said:


> It was RPH. My close circle of friends back in England, many of whom are heavily Tattooed fanatics are familiar with the wearer of the Tattoo submitted.
> 
> He does not live in Ireland.


It wasn't until later that I went back to that tattoo picture and realized it wasn't who he claimed it was. 
Then there was another post where he claimed his pup did not have a docked tail (which is not unbelievable) but then he explained that the pup was the only one of the whole litter that was left undocked (which made me go ) but again I didn't push it, where I probably should have.



Dogloverlou said:


> Warning signs were already there IMO from previous threads and hence my lack of commenting on the thread.


Yup....



Dogloverlou said:


> To add, it's also really sad that posts like that only add to the paranoia surrounding walking your dog and dog attacks. No doubt there was people out there last night/today genuinely concerned about their own dogs safety and how things like this can happen so suddenly. Horrible thing to do and especially insulting and heartbreaking for those who have experienced serious dog attacks


This is exactly where my mind went this morning. I was thinking the story was baloney but now we have yet another story of a deadly staffy attack circulation over the Internet. Not everyone who commented on that thread is going to come back and realize it was all a bunch of bull, but they'll remember the story and it will spread as urban legend


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Go on then have a daft Indie face
> 
> 
> 
> *I wonder how many people have given Staffies a wide berth thanks to that thread too*


I thought that as well, seeing as there's been a fair bit of general bull breed bashing recently


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Here is a much younger Bungo practising to be an Andrex puppy.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I wonder how many people have given Staffies a wide berth thanks to that thread too


Not enough for my liking!

No one ever avoids me and Ned - we got accosted 3 times this morning 

Which is a bugger, as he goes from nought to bell-end in under 3 seconds flat.


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

@rottiepointerhouse love your Indie silly playful face

I had to skip that thread when I realised was not a nice story. But to make something like that up is just messed up!


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Elaine2016 said:


> He seems to be from northern Ireland too  gives us all a bad name


No, he was an individual. Please, please don't think anyone will generalise.


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

@Elaine2016 One weirdo (who may not even be from NI - nothing else seemed to be true so why would that be) is definitely not going to make me think everyone from NI is like him.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

CuddleMonster said:


> @Elaine2016 One weirdo (who may not even be from NI - nothing else seemed to be true so why would that be) is definitely not going to make me think everyone from NI is like him.


Totally agree! We've got some lovely members from NI on here, & lovely members from all over the UK & beyond.

And one of the forum's resident puppy farmers is from near me, so location is no indicator of integrity or decency.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

@KatieandOliver , I was taken in too and cried real tears for that puppy last night. What others have said is true, one bad person here brings out the caring nature in all of us; so many people sent genuine expressions of grief and I think because of that, we win. Yes he was an evil liar but all his lie served to do was being out the best in all of us.

Timber sends a hug too.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

JoanneF said:


> @KatieandOliver , I was taken in too and cried real tears for that puppy last night. What others have said is true, one bad person here brings out the caring nature in all of us; so many people sent genuine expressions of grief and I think because of that, we win. Yes he was an evil liar but all his lie served to do was being out the best in all of us.
> 
> Timber sends a hug too.


Awww, that IS true


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I must have missed the climax of that thread, warning bells did ring but I wanted to give them the benefit of the doubt in case it was true. Hindsight is a wonderful thing. We've had a few thread's like this on cat chat, Sasha's Dad was a very memorable one that built up over quite a long time.

I'm so sorry it's upset you @KatieandOliver .

Rodney says don't let the b******s grind you down  (and give me some cream!)


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Matrod said:


> I must have missed the climax of that thread, warning bells did ring but I wanted to give them the benefit of the doubt in case it was true. Hindsight is a wonderful thing. We've had a few thread's like this on cat chat, Sasha's Dad was a very memorable one that built up over quite a long time.
> 
> I'm so sorry it's upset you @KatieandOliver .
> 
> ...


Aww look at that face  I would have to give him some cream yup.

Sasha's Dad was a troll??? wtf. What is wrong with people


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Elaine2016 said:


> He seems to be from northern Ireland too  gives us all a bad name


No, he really doesn't give anyone a bad name, but himself!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Muttly said:


> Aww look at that face  I would have to give him some cream yup.
> 
> Sasha's Dad was a troll??? wtf. What is wrong with people


He does love a bit of cream :Wacky! Oh you must have missed all the drama there, it got more & more extreme as the weeks went on  & like this one so many people fell for it & were upset once it was exposed, I just don't understand why people feel the need to make up these elaborate stories which can really effect many people in a negative way


----------



## chissy 15 (Mar 13, 2013)

The thread really upset me as the puppy in the pictures looked so much like Hogan when he was a pup.

Don't know if coincidence but his joining this forum coincided with the start of the school holidays (27th July I think), and this last thread at the end of the Holliday's, but he didn't come across as that young except for his grammer and punctuation.
Maybe just me over thinking it as can't believe someone who is supposedly an adult could be so vile but like others have said trolls have done similar before


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I didn't comment on the thread lastnight because something about the story just didn't add up to me.

Nothing I could put my finger on, but something felt 'off'.

I know I wasn't the only one.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

chissy 15 said:


> The thread really upset me as the puppy in the pictures looked so much like Hogan when he was a pup.
> 
> Don't know if coincidence but his joining this forum coincided with the start of the school holidays (27th July I think), and this last thread at the end of the Holliday's, but he didn't come across as that young except for his grammer and punctuation.
> Maybe just me over thinking it as can't believe someone who is supposedly an adult could be so vile but like others have said trolls have done similar before


This was my thought too. A bored teenager maybe


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Matrod said:


> I must have missed the climax of that thread, warning bells did ring but I wanted to give them the benefit of the doubt in case it was true. Hindsight is a wonderful thing. We've had a few thread's like this on cat chat, Sasha's Dad was a very memorable one that built up over quite a long time.
> 
> I'm so sorry it's upset you @KatieandOliver .
> 
> ...


I have to say Sasha's Dad never rang true to me right from the start - but this one .... hook, line & sinker 

Bl**dy angry now at me for falling for it, at him/her for being such a vile person & upset for all those that were upset by it


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2016)

Just throwing this out there, but it's very likely this poster is still lurking and possibly getting off on seeing how many people they duped and upset. 
Not saying there is anything at all wrong with this thread, just letting people know to be aware of this....


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

I had a feeling about it from the start but then I thought it was just me ... but to be honest, this sounds odd, I was, in a way, just SO relieved to know it was BS and that that lovely little pup had not been savaged to death. But what pleasure anyone could derive from such a thing, planned and plotted no doubt for weeks...I think the person must be a total, complete, utter weirdo...maybe he's the Croydon cat killer. Who knows?
He obviously lives in a fantasy world...bet all the people he knows, works with, etc, know what he's like and cannot believe a word he says.. .


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Lilylass said:


> I have to say Sasha's Dad never rang true to me right from the start - but this one .... hook, line & sinker
> 
> Bl**dy angry now at me for falling for it, at him/her for being such a vile person & upset for all those that were upset by it


No point being angry with yourself. It says more about you for caring than it says about him/her for pulling it off


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

ouesi said:


> Just throwing this out there, but it's very likely this poster is still lurking and possibly getting off on seeing how many people they duped and upset.
> Not saying there is anything at all wrong with this thread, just letting people know to be aware of this....


I have a nasty feeling you are right, I have my suspensions...


----------



## Karen_M (Jun 21, 2016)

ouesi said:


> Just throwing this out there, but it's very likely this poster is still lurking and possibly getting off on seeing how many people they duped and upset.
> Not saying there is anything at all wrong with this thread, just letting people know to be aware of this....


I did wonder if they were perhaps lurking to see the fall out. Would be strange to cause all that trouble and not stay to watch the aftermath.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Karen_M said:


> I did wonder if they were perhaps lurking to see the fall out. Would be strange to cause all that trouble and not stay to watch the aftermath.


I believe that non members cannot see general chat, so this is the best place for this thread


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Sweety said:


> I didn't comment on the thread lastnight because something about the story just didn't add up to me.
> 
> Nothing I could put my finger on, but something felt 'off'.
> 
> I know I wasn't the only one.


I felt the same way. something did not ring true so I did not reply ether


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

rona said:


> I believe that non members cannot see general chat, so this is the best place for this thread


On the old forum, definitely - however, you can view it on this one without being logged in so think you might be able to now


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

I think non members can read here, I logged out earlier and have been browsing but only just logged back in now. Unless it somehow knows my IP or something?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

ouesi said:


> Just throwing this out there, but it's very likely this poster is still lurking and possibly getting off on seeing how many people they duped and upset.
> Not saying there is anything at all wrong with this thread, just letting people know to be aware of this....


Good point.

I won't be one bit surprised if he reappears under a different Username.

Seen that a few times.


----------



## Karen_M (Jun 21, 2016)

Sweety said:


> Good point.
> 
> I won't be one bit surprised if he reappears under a different Username.
> 
> Seen that a few times.


He types in quite an odd way so I don't know if he would be easy to spot again?


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

QUOTE, Animallover26:

... I have my suspensions...

/QUOTE
.
I have my suspenders, too - i wear 'em with my belt & pants. 
.
.
QUOTE, Karen_M:

... Would be strange to cause all that trouble, and not stay to watch the aftermath.

/QUOTE
.
.
Arsonists like to watch the fires they set burning, too; we can't let it quash conversation or censure our discussions, just because a twisted person set up a hoax - no more than France could close all cafes for fear a terrorist might target them  , or schools close to "stop bullying".
.
.


----------



## Karen_M (Jun 21, 2016)

leashedForLife said:


> QUOTE, Animallover26:
> 
> ... I have my suspensions...
> 
> ...


No no I wasn't saying that we shouldn't discuss what happened. I just think it would be odd to go to all that effort to come up with such an elaborate lie and then not hang around


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

QUOTE, Sweety:

...
I won't be one bit surprised if he reappears under a different Username.
Seen that a few times.

/QUOTE
.
.
_'SleepyBrains! - welcome back, U plug-ugly retrograde Neanderthal...' _
_.
ETA: _@simplysardonic ,
SB was just here the other day, under a new alias - LLynn deleted a libelous post, & booted him. 
.
_._
_._


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Lilylass said:


> On the old forum, definitely - however, you can view it on this one without being logged in so think you might be able to now





Biffo said:


> I think non members can read here, I logged out earlier and have been browsing but only just logged back in now. Unless it somehow knows my IP or something?


Well that was a bad move wasn't it


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

ouesi said:


> Just throwing this out there, but it's very likely this poster is still lurking and possibly getting off on seeing how many people they duped and upset.
> Not saying there is anything at all wrong with this thread, just letting people know to be aware of this....


I hope he/she is because they will then also read the comments pointing out that they have a serious mental health problem and need to seek help as quickly as possible. And hopefully will get the treatment they need.


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

Matrod said:


> I must have missed the climax of that thread, warning bells did ring but I wanted to give them the benefit of the doubt in case it was true. Hindsight is a wonderful thing. We've had a few thread's like this on cat chat, Sasha's Dad was a very memorable one that built up over quite a long time.
> 
> I'm so sorry it's upset you @KatieandOliver .
> 
> ...


Rodney is super cute  i would give him some cream in an instant! I love his nose. And his name.


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

I really don't like the idea of him lurking about watching. And feel silly if it is some stupid teenager bored in the holidays.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

KatieandOliver said:


> I really don't like the idea of him lurking about watching. And feel silly if it is some stupid teenager bored in the holidays.


Just see him for what he is.

Unfortunately, if you spend time on the forum, you will see such things as this.

There are a lot of trolls about.


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

KatieandOliver said:


> I really don't like the idea of him lurking about watching. And feel silly if it is some stupid teenager bored in the holidays.


Don't worry about it. There are lots of sick-minded individuals out there, but I'd rather encounter them online than in real life. Much safer! Just be aware of online security (e.g. don't post anything that gives away where you live/work etc) and you'll be fine. And I don't think it makes any difference how old he/she is.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I agree, that is the lowest of the low ! And to show the image of the child and pup, unbelievable.
Shame on him.
Imust say I felt a gut reaction that this was just too awful to be true, but what can you say? He set the whole thing up so deliberately.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

rona said:


> Well that was a bad move wasn't it


Yes I seem to remember that Mark made the health section in general the only bit not possible to view unless you were logged in as a member.

I have a funny feeling this is an existing member causing trouble :Shifty


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

Sweety said:


> Good point.
> 
> I won't be one bit surprised if he reappears under a different Username.
> 
> Seen that a few times.


Wouldn't surprise me if its not an existing member ether.... Wouldn't be the first member to have a fake account solely to cause trouble......


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I have a funny feeling this is an existing member causing trouble :Shifty


Well, that's easy enough to track down with the right Admin tools...  Even if they _think_ they're being clever 

I did read that post last night, but didn't bother going any further as it just seemed... off...

If they are still hanging around and reading things, then hopefully they are getting the picture of just what a weapons grade *nobody *they are. And, unless they decide on a change of life strategy, are destined to remain.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Matrod said:


> I must have missed the climax of that thread, warning bells did ring but I wanted to give them the benefit of the doubt in case it was true. Hindsight is a wonderful thing. We've had a few thread's like this on cat chat, Sasha's Dad was a very memorable one that built up over quite a long time.
> 
> View attachment 282190


OH Man Sasha's dad! Unbelievable and then of course there was Belinda was was like the Pre SD.



Sweety said:


> Good point.
> 
> I won't be one bit surprised if he reappears under a different Username.
> 
> Seen that a few times.


Me either. Some trolls resurrect more times than the Zombies in a bad horror movie.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

@KatieandOliver Bear says don't be sad all you Pet Forum Lovelies :Kiss


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

If any of you have suspects in mind, maybe report to mods?


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Elaine2016 said:


> He seems to be from northern Ireland too  gives us all a bad name


I didn't know you were from NI!

I feel like this too. I'm ashamed that someone from here (or at least pretends to be from here) has done this 
I sent him a PM last night offering to share any Facebook posts on my personal fb page to help catch the owners  I feel like a right mug now!


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Karen_M said:


> I did wonder if they were perhaps lurking to see the fall out..


Sure to be ...desperate for their 15 minutes of fame ...then they'll be a friendless nobody again.

J


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Well I was so upset by that thread and then to find we had all been taken for fools, I couldn't come back on here last night, and to be honest the whole thing has upset me that much I feel sick to my stomach that someone could be so cruel to the lovely people on here that just want to support and advise others.


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

I just hope that someone in this person's life realises that they have serious psychological problems and persuades them to get help before they get into serious trouble....


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Couldn't they just have a warped sense of humour and not be aware, maybe due to youth, the repercussions of their humour?
Not sick at all, just a weird sense of humour and very insensitive


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

rona said:


> Couldn't they just have a warped sense of humour and not be aware, maybe due to youth, the repercussions of their humour?
> Not sick at all, just a weird sense of humour and very insensitive


Not a sense of humour at all. They deliberately preyed on the emotions of PF members. That's sadistic and malicious.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Zaros said:


> Not a sense of humour at all. They deliberately preyed on the emotions of PF members. That's sadistic and malicious.


That's what I'm saying. Maybe they are unaware of the emotions of others


----------



## evel-lin (Jul 1, 2010)

Such a vile thing to do, someone who clearly has too much time on their hands


----------



## kimnevie (Aug 6, 2016)

It seems absolutely crazy that someone would take the time to come up with a fake story over a period of weeks/months. It makes no sense  He'd been posting on here a while hadn't he?

That story played on my mind so much. We have a springer pup and she's our first dog so I was already a bit nervous about taking her out with all these horror stories you hear about


----------



## Maxine67 (Mar 28, 2016)

Omg I can't believe that someone would make something like that up!! 
I spent all of yesterday not being able to get that story out of my head, even telling my mum about how horrific it was, and then it turns out to be someone's very sick idea of a joke!! What is wrong with people?!!


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

rona said:


> Couldn't they just have a warped sense of humour and not be aware, maybe due to youth, the repercussions of their humour?


No sorry. It was never humour and neither was it ever meant as a 'joke' imo.

J


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

I think it shows what a lovely person you are, that you really felt such emotion for this puppy, and also that the end result has affected you (and many others) to such an extent. Unfortunately I have been around a lot longer than you, so I know that this will not be the last time that people will see that as a weakness and prey on it. It is not a weakness, you are a wonderful, genuine person who a lot of us could only wish we could match up to. People who, as @ouesi very correctly calls them, are emotional vampires do not deserve one second of our time or emotion.

I used to be very good friends with a guy who was a pathological liar, but most of the time I would call him on it, or just ignore him. Then I discovered that, despite the fact he called me his best friend, he had been spreading dreadful lies about me, and also cost me a promotion at work. I cut all ties with him there and then, and I can't tell you what a relief it is. You don't understand how draining these people are until they are no longer in your life.

Edited to add: 5 years on, he's still begging mutual friends to help patch things up with me, as he misses me so much. He was definitely the one who lost out in the end, not me.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

rona said:


> Couldn't they just have a warped sense of humour and not be aware, maybe due to youth, the repercussions of their humour?
> Not sick at all, just a weird sense of humour and very insensitive


I don't think even those with a weird sense of humour would find pretending their own puppy had been mauled to death funny.

It is all very odd but I'm trying not to give it much thought, as there will be no doubt this individual will be watching for the reaction they intended to cause. Probably just best to forget they ever existed.


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

rona said:


> Couldn't they just have a warped sense of humour and not be aware, maybe due to youth, the repercussions of their humour?
> Not sick at all, just a weird sense of humour and very insensitive


Anyone old enough to carry out this hoax is old enough to understand the consequences.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

KatieandOliver said:


> Rodney is super cute  i would give him some cream in an instant! I love his nose. And his name.


He is so cute, I love his little white toes :Happy


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

He even showed us a photo of his 'damaged hand' (pre-stitches)...was that stage make-up or is he self-harming too? You know, there is a condition called Munchausen's Syndrome where people imagine that they are ill and make up severe symptoms to get themselves attention. Then there is Munchausen's Syndrome By Proxy where a parent/carer invents symptoms for a child (or a charge) and gets their own satisfaction in the medical attention the child/charge is receiving because of the lies they are inventing about them. Often they will deliberately make the child/charge ill...there have been cases where the child has died as a result of the mother's actions ... been fed toxins etc etc.
If it was kids messing around, it's bad enough, but if it's an adult then there is something seriously wrong.
I knew someone who had this tendency and often would invent things wrong with herself or kids... even cancer. We thought she was simply a pathological liar (the farrier used to say ''she couldn't lie straight in bed'') but I used to wonder about Munchausen's.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

I knew a pathological liar, unfortunately it's easier for them to blame everyone else around them and not accept any responsibility for the amount of stress and upset they cause.
The best thing to do with these people is ignore them, breakaway from them, and hope that one day they will realise they need help.

I hope everyone who was upset by the post, starts to feel better soon


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I was upset when I thought it was true. 

It wasn't - I'm over it. 

Don't give "it" any more of your time and energy.

Treat it with the contempt it deserves and move on.

It's not the first, and it won't be the last


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I had missed all this and have ony just caught up. Could hardly believe what I was reading when Nonnie came in with her post on the thread. Makes you wonder what would have come next. A new puppy, another dreadful death (I think I would have woken up at that point and smelled the stench of a pack of lies). I'm just staggered by the lengths that some of these people will go to.
Unfortunately it now has me viewing newbies to the forum with a very jaundiced eye which is very unfair to the genuine ones.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

I know in Cat Chat when people feel a poster is potentially on the wind-up people will say 'Didn't Sasha's dad experience something similar?' just to alert other posters.

Maybe, when the next one comes along in Dog Chat we could report to a mod but also put 'Didn't RH experience something similar?' just so other posters become aware


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

What a vile person! Sorry to hear that he has upset so many people 
Over on Cat Chat Sasha's Dad was another troll very similar to this one. We were all taken in for some time, weeks in fact. This isn't the first and sadly will certainly not be the last.
@Pappychi is right - we have 'code' words we use in CC to alert members if we are suspicious of a poster. They are usually none the wiser that we do this, which is good just in case it's genuine  Might help you guys in DC to do the same xx


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

moggie14 said:


> @Pappychi is right - we have 'code' words we use in CC to alert members if we are suspicious of a poster. They are usually none the wiser that we do this, which is good just in case it's genuine  Might help you guys in DC to do the same xx


It pays to be a creeper in both Chats sometimes :Lurking:Lurking:Lurking

I think Sasha's dad was by far one of the most convincing ones I had seen at the time, deserved an Oscar! Well, until we got the final post about putting a cat down because their owner was sick and they'd never cope without them


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Pappychi said:


> It pays to be a creeper in both Chats sometimes :Lurking:Lurking:Lurking
> 
> I think Sasha's dad was by far one of the most convincing ones I had seen at the time, deserved an Oscar! Well, until we got the final post about putting a cat down because their owner was sick and they'd never cope without them


Their mistake was to say they had a friend working for the RSPCA who would put Sasha to sleep if a vet refused. Sasha was to be buried in the same coffin as Dad. That was the last straw but I never believed any of Sasha's exploits. They went on for months. None of the trolls in Cat Forums have survived that long since because one of us does mention Sasha or Belinda but if you are a naturally suspicious person, it is possible to pick up warning signs very quickly. Unfortunately, in such circumstances, those who are genuine sometimes have to wait for the sympathy they need. I still think some trolls have slipped through the net recently but I tend to wait until I am sure before I say anything.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Siskin said:


> I had missed all this and have ony just caught up. Could hardly believe what I was reading when Nonnie came in with her post on the thread. Makes you wonder what would have come next. A new puppy, another dreadful death (I think I would have woken up at that point and smelled the stench of a pack of lies). I'm just staggered by the lengths that some of these people will go to.
> Unfortunately it now has me viewing newbies to the forum with a very jaundiced eye which is very unfair to the genuine ones.


As of yesterday I've been on here 7 years & I've had that jaundiced eye for the vast majority of that time, some of us forum oldies have seen some rum stuff over the years!

Anyone remember Tillysdream & her various guises?


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

I had suspicions about someone a while back.. same style of writing as someone else, arguing with the same people and conveniently the "old" poster reappeared after months of absence on the same night the "new" poster was banned.
I've also read many of the stories posted by Sasha's Dad and found the majority of them a bit too ridiculous from the outset to be believable.

This one has totally floored me though! I know many of you had your suspicions... but I really didn't see it. If the majority of the posts had been far fetched and caused drama or attention, then I could almost understand why they did it.. but so many of them seemed "normal" to me. Just like any other new owner being excited about their new puppy arriving.

Now I can't help but wonder if the "words" were real and just the "pics" were fake. In which case, a puppy (who has always reminded me of Pheebs ) has still been killed in the most horrific of circumstances. I guess I'm just struggling to believe someone could be that messed up that they'd go to the extent of faking new puppy excitement, food troubles, night time sleeping stories...

I'm annoyed that I'm now looking at everyone with suspicion too. And paranoid that they're suspicious of me. I actually feel like I need to provide evidence that my dog and I actually exist and aren't just a figment of some nutjobs imagination 

Anyway, that's my ramblings for this morning. Hope everyone is feeling better today xo


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2016)

simplysardonic said:


> As of yesterday I've been on here 7 years & I've had that jaundiced eye for the vast majority of that time, some of us forum oldies have seen some rum stuff over the years!
> 
> Anyone remember Tillysdream & her various guises?


I don't remember Tillysdream, but I hear ya on the jaundiced eye.

Sometimes I hate to be so cynical, I feel like it doesn't say anything good about me, but then I tell myself that years of dealing with crazy humans has given me a fairly functional BS-o-meter and that I would be a fool not to make good use of it. There is a really good book, I forget the author, but it's called "The Gift of Fear" and it talks about that gut feeling we all have but don't always listen to. It's usually because we have indeed noticed something subconsciously that will later, once we start putting pieces together, make sense.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

QOTN said:


> I still think some trolls have slipped through the net recently but I tend to wait until I am sure before I say anything.


Completely agree! In fact there is a current one that I am suspicious of tbh. Or perhaps I've just turned into a cynical old bag


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

I think some people just enjoy the attention that tragedy and trauma brings.

There was a nurse in the UK who was to purposely overdose her patients in order to enjoy the attention of either saving them or losing them. It's a real mental health problem called Munchausen Syndrome.

And don't worry @Nettles I don't believe for one second any of us are suspicious of you


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Nettles said:


> I had suspicions about someone a while back.. same style of writing as someone else, arguing with the same people and conveniently the "old" poster reappeared after months of absence on the same night the "new" poster was banned.
> I've also read many of the stories posted by Sasha's Dad and found the majority of them a bit too ridiculous from the outset to be believable.
> 
> This one has totally floored me though! I know many of you had your suspicions... but I really didn't see it. If the majority of the posts had been far fetched and caused drama or attention, then I could almost understand why they did it.. but so many of them seemed "normal" to me. Just like any other new owner being excited about their new puppy arriving.
> ...


I have no doubt at all, that the people on here like you that I believe are who they say they are and just genuine honest dog owners, who enjoy sharing stories, pics and asking for help when we have problems are just that, genuine.

I am not going to start questioning the members that stand out on here to me and who I enjoy talking to. Robert was very few and far between and there are way way more of you genuine folks.

And also can people try and stop being concerned that this gives NI a bad name, because we are the same species at the end of the day. He gives what humans are capable of a bad name.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

moggie14 said:


> Completely agree! In fact there is a current one that I am suspicious of tbh. Or perhaps I've just turned into a cynical old bag


Yes. There is one current thread in particular that will have no contribution from me but we may not be thinking of the same one.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2016)

What pisses me off the most is that it’s another killer staffy story. Sure, those of us here know it was all a fabrication, but how many members posted on that thread, then won’t see it again and will not know it was a complete fabrication? These posters will go out in the dog world and possibly share this horrific story as truth, and now you have more fodder to add to the killer staffy hype. Completely invented fodder, but the people spreading it and hearing it don’t know that.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

ouesi said:


> What pisses me off the most is that it's another killer staffy story. Sure, those of us here know it was all a fabrication, but how many members posted on that thread, then won't see it again and will not know it was a complete fabrication? These posters will go out in the dog world and possibly share this horrific story as truth, and now you have more fodder to add to the killer staffy hype. Completely invented fodder, but the people spreading it and hearing it don't know that.


Completely agree and it's not like the breed needed any more bad press is it?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

ouesi said:


> I don't remember Tillysdream, but I hear ya on the jaundiced eye.
> 
> Sometimes I hate to be so cynical, I feel like it doesn't say anything good about me, but then I tell myself that years of dealing with crazy humans has given me a fairly functional BS-o-meter and that I would be a fool not to make good use of it. There is a really good book, I forget the author, but it's called "The Gift of Fear" and it talks about *that gut feeling we all have but don't always listen to*. It's usually because we have indeed noticed something subconsciously that will later, once we start putting pieces together, make sense.


I've got pretty good gut feelings, but my brain tells me to ignore them & my brain is quite persuasive, it can be about quite serious things or silly little things, like going in the shorter queue at the checkout when my gut tells me the longer queue will be quicker, & when I watch it invariably is


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Pappychi said:


> Completely agree and it's not like the breed needed any more bad press is it?


Which makes me wonder if this is a current member who appears to dislike bull breeds 

Also is there any chance Sasha's Dad and Harkness are one and the same?


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Which makes me wonder if this is a current member who appears to dislike bull breeds
> 
> Also is there any chance Sasha's Dad and Harkness are one and the same?


It would be terribly sad if someone disliked bull breeds so much that they set up a fake account to spread horrific lies about them 

Hmmm, I never thought of that. Although, Sasha's Dad was never banned if I recall correctly? I think 'he' was last online in March of this year.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

I wonder if he is reading all the replies and is overjoyed at all the attention he has created. It would not surprise me


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Anyone remember Tillysdream & her various guises?


And wasn't she a nest of Vipers. I recall that little madam posting one of my videos from YouTube and then trying to influence PF members that the contents showed me being cruel and abusive to the dogs.
She was also the reason why many of my videos were removed from another site.
However, she certainly wasn't alone in her efforts to discredit me or take offence at my 'Poshey, Nicey Stylee' writing as she referred to it.
She'd rustled herself up a secret little posse too. All hell bent on having me banned from the forum.
Cue BelindaCarlisle......:Wacky


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Bisbow said:


> I wonder if he is reading all the replies and is overjoyed at all the attention he has created. It would not surprise me


I think they are, it's what they get off on, weirdos that they are, they like all the attention and kerfuffle it causes.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Pappychi said:


> There was a nurse in the UK who was to purposely overdose her patients in order to enjoy the attention of either saving them or losing them. It's a real mental health problem called Munchausen Syndrome.


That would be the inimitable Beverley Gail Allit.

Classification: Sick, Twisted 81tch.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Zaros said:


> That would be the inimitable Beverley Gail Allit.
> 
> Classification: Sick, Twisted 81tch.


That's the one. I couldn't remember her name.


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

Clearly my BS-o-meter and troll vision is waaaaay below par because I can't spot anything dodgy unless it's really obvious or the cavalry has already spotted it for me!

I have real dogs. And I'm real. Promise!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

There is also Munchhausen's by proxy where illness/injury is inflicted on others such as family members or even pets to create drama and attention. 

Personally I don't care if RH is getting his rocks off reading this :Mooning:Mooning rock away as much as you like mate.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Pappychi said:


> That's the one. I couldn't remember her name.


59 days, 13 children, 4 fatals. She was dubbed the 'Angel Of Death'


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Kimmikins said:


> I have real dogs. And I'm real. Promise!


Well I've been stalking your Instagram account so I know you're real .


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Pappychi said:


> It pays to be a creeper in both Chats sometimes :Lurking:Lurking:Lurking
> 
> I think Sasha's dad was by far one of the most convincing ones I had seen at the time, deserved an Oscar! Well, until we got the final post about putting a cat down because their owner was sick and they'd never cope without them


It was when Sasha bought a sandwich or something up to her dad that made me realise :Hilarious


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

Kimmikins said:


> Clearly my BS-o-meter and troll vision is waaaaay below par because I can't spot anything dodgy unless it's really obvious or the cavalry has already spotted it for me!
> 
> *I have real dogs. And I'm real. Promise![/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Matrod said:


> It was when Sasha bought a sandwich or something up to her dad that made me realise :Hilarious


Don't forget the Dreamies! And she refused to touch the Dreamies until her 'daddy' ate some.

That cat was more talented than Lassie  She probably would have saved Timmy, Lassie and still be back in time to make a full Sandwich Platter.


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

I completely agree; I don't think any of us failed or were weak for genuinely feeling for the troll. It just shows how amazing everybody is


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I knew someone years ago with Munchausen's syndrome by proxy, she appeared to be a respectable middle class mum, but her children & pets were ALWAYS sick or injuring themselves, they all got taken away in the end, but she left a trail of dead & disfigured pets before they were


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
I dated a man briefly, a sailor posted in Norfolk, VA, who was a chronic liar - it took me a while to realize it, but the big reveal came when he forgot a whopper, his supposed 'serious illness', after i was back in college & we were writing letters.
.
the barsteward told his wife some bizarre story, i'm sure, about our deathless love - 'cuz he had HER address & mail me a Xmas card at my family home, over a year later... when he'd found some poor woman foolish enuf to marry him.  They both signed it - i was tempted to phone as the Avon lady & tell her about his frequent outrageous lies, but she wouldn't have believed me in any case.
Some things, sadly, U find out for Urself.
.
.
.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Bad people are just a drop in the ocean. It takes a sick person to make up a story such as that one. I had a feeling it was made up, my father is a pathological liar and the things Robert posted reminded me far too much of what my dad would say but I didn't comment as I give people the benefit of the doubt and wouldn't want to upset anyone. 

Take care of yourself and try not to dwell on it. I doubt that pup ever existed, it was just a long con troll.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Which makes me wonder if this is a current member who appears to dislike bull breeds
> *Also is there any chance Sasha's Dad and Harkness are one and the same?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> When there was a general feeling that Charks and Sasha's dad were the same person, I suggested it might be a good idea to use shorter posts and change style to make it harder for us to spot in future. (Somebody else noted the lack of paragraphs.)
> ...


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

If we have code names for trolls, can it be Jack Bauer? Seems appropriate with the finger breaking choke hold :Hilarious


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Pappychi said:


> Well I've been stalking your Instagram account so I know you're real .


I know you're real as I've met you


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I worked with a girl in my teens who's dad died tragically and unexpectedly. Of course she was granted compassionate leave.
Imagine the shock when she fell ill a couple of years later and he rushed to her bedside ! We were all horrified by her deceit.


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

Bisbow said:


> I wonder if he is reading all the replies and is overjoyed at all the attention he has created. It would not surprise me


Wouldn't surprise me. Similar to arsonists that often hang around after setting a fire....


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

simplysardonic said:


> I know you're real as I've met you


And what a fun filled afternoon that was drooling over dogs :Woot


----------



## Royoyo (Feb 21, 2013)

To be honest and I'm in no way sticking up for the person who wrote that thread or agree with it but I think maybe some of you are over-reacting just a tad.

There will always be people who lie on the internet and I don't think it necessarily makes them ''sick'' or ''twisted''. I think really the sort of person who does that must be rather lonely and looking for attention. It's kind of like the kid who lies at school about having extravagant stuff or whatever or lies about family members dying etc etc (I've had one of those friends when I was about 9.....). I don't agree with it but for you all to be so shocked is kind of funny really because if you had forgotten you are on a internet forum that is full of thousands of people who are basically anonymous.

Maybe instead of spending days thinking about a person who's puppy probably doesn't exist/got attacked/died/how could someone make up such a dreadful lie/even crying! maybe spend some time researching how to stay safe on forums or maybe log out all together if it affects you so deeply.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

The only thing is now when I see a thread where I should feel sorry for them, I'm not sure if it true or not. So I'll not be posting anything on it.


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

Use the ignore list. I guarantee it will improve your PF experience. I never saw the thread because said idiot was put on ignore before it started. I have no qualms about putting people on as soon as they say something I don't like for the very reason you put in the first post. Granted if they go for the jugular on their first post it's more difficult.. but he'd been an ass from the word go. Of course I might be on your ignore list and you may not be able to read this.


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

diefenbaker said:


> Use the ignore list. I guarantee it will improve your PF experience. I never saw the thread because said idiot was put on ignore before it started. I have no qualms about putting people on as soon as they say something I don't like for the very reason you put in the first post. Granted if they go for the jugular on their first post it's more difficult.. but he'd been an ass from the word go. Of course I might be on your ignore list and you may not be able to read this.


Assuming I am not on your list and so you can read this...do you have a very high tolerance level or do you just limit yourself to seeing very few people's posts? I can think of a number of people who have said things I don't like on one thread, but I have appreciated their contributions on others.


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

CuddleMonster said:


> Assuming I am not on your list and so you can read this...do you have a very high tolerance level or do you just limit yourself to seeing very few people's posts? I can think of a number of people who have said things I don't like on one thread, but I have appreciated their contributions on others.


I see more than a few people's posts. It's up to you where you put the threshold. I am ignoring some members who are very knowledgeable about dogs but appear completely dysfunctional on social media. The important thing is to enjoy the forum. If you miss something it makes little difference. You may take this post as confirmation that you are not currently on my ignore list.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Anyone else the same. 

I'm having a problem answering some threads at the moment as I can't make my mind up if are true. I know there most likely are and I know I'm been silly but I can't help it.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> Anyone else the same.
> 
> I'm having a problem answering some threads at the moment as I can't make my mind up if are true. I know there most likely are and I know I'm been silly but I can't help it.


I think it's understandable, it may 'only' be a forum but people come to care about other peoples' dogs the people as well, & then when people are exposed as liars it makes our defences go up.

But some of have a hard time letting them down, I'll put my hand up & admit that, it ain't nice but it's the way I'm built.

Once bitten, twice shy & all that.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm just doing the same as usual. Replying on some threads if I can give advice and not bothering on others where either I have nothing to offer or I don't like the content of it. Some of the threads in the breeding section make me so mad and sick at the same time so I try not to go in there but when they spill over into dog chat its harder to ignore them.


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

Oh, dear, I suppose I ought to confess. :Sorry My avatar is a computer-generated picture, I don't really own a dog at all. :Shifty I'm actually a back-yard breeder of...droats


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2016)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I'm just doing the same as usual. Replying on some threads if I can give advice and not bothering on others where either I have nothing to offer or I don't like the content of it. Some of the threads in the breeding section make me so mad and sick at the same time so I try not to go in there but when they spill over into dog chat its harder to ignore them.


Same here, I'm just replying as usual. Especially if it's seeking information. Even if the poster is fake, there are others reading who can benefit from the information.


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

I'm pretty much back to normal now  

When I'm up I'm very very happy, and when I'm down I sink very low, but luckily it doesn't last for long  (try telling that to myself in the midst of a low/angry/frustrated mood...)


----------

